# Newbie to this forum



## T.Brady (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey everyone my username is T.Brady.Been lurking around the better forums and decided to join IronMag Forum.Love reading new posts and old as well.Love all the knowledge especially from the vets.Fascinated by the different aspects of bodybuilding, powerlifting, training, diet,AAS advice and peps/rc s.Glad to be a part of a group of knowledgeable like minded people.Thanks.       T.Brady


----------



## yesidont (Dec 11, 2016)

welcome bro


----------



## CrazySteroids (Dec 11, 2016)

welcome brother


----------



## RBRB (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 19, 2016)

Welcome brother feel free to reach out if you need any help or have any questions!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## BadGas (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to IMF..


----------



## brazey (Dec 22, 2016)

welcome....


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

....Welcome


----------

